# exhaust cutouts



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

im looking into putting on exhaust cutouts. anybody know of one that can do a good install in n.y. thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Castro?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

whats castro?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Will Castro up in the Bronx. 

Unique Auto sports.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

yeeea, ok


----------

